# Khám phá tiện ích của hệ kệ gỗ đa năng với không gian sống



## nadanvonga (16/10/21)

Khám phá tiện ích của hệ kệ gỗ đa năng với không gian sống Hệ kệ gỗ tích hợp ngăn kéo, bàn làm việc với những bánh xe quay 360 độ đã giúp căn hộ 24m² có thể biến hóa nhanh chóng và tiện ích trong nhiều trường hợp. Căn hộ dưới đây chỉ rộng 24m² với cơ cấu một bếp, một phòng tắm nhỏ và một căn phòng lớn. Diện tích nhỏ luôn đồng nghĩa với việc khó bố trí nội thất thế nhưng chủ nhân căn hộ này đã giải quyết được mọi vấn đề chỉ bằng một hệ kệ gỗ đa năng có bánh xe di động ở phía dưới và một vài món nội thất Bộ khuếch tán mùi hương bổ trợ thông minh khác. Chiếc kệ này gồm nhiều ngăn lưu trữ đồ đạc ở mặt trước, còn phía sau là chiếc bàn làm việc dài có thể gắn liền hoặc tách rời với kệ. Nhờ những chiếc bánh xe quay được 360 độ lắp dưới chân mà hệ kệ này đã trở thành chiếc chìa khóa giúp bài trí không gian trở nên ngăn nắp, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang tiện ích một cách dễ dàng. Để tạo hiệu ứng phân tách rõ rệt hơn cho các không gian, gầm kệ còn được lắp đèn khá ấn tượng. Hệ kệ gỗ với nhiều ngăn kéo ở phía trước... ...phía sau là chiếc bàn làm việc có thể tách rời hoặc gắn trong khối kệ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vai trò chính của chiếc kệ này là vách ngăn giữa phòng khách và phòng làm việc. Tuy nhiên nhờ sự cơ động của bánh xe mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể bố trí kệ sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình như mở rộng phòng khách, thêm chỗ cho phòng làm việc, tách riêng bàn làm việc với kệ lưu trữ... rất tiện lợi. Nhiệm vụ chính của kệ là vách ngăn phân cách giữa phòng khách và bàn làm việc. Bánh xe quay 360 độ ở chân kệ ... ...rất tiện để biến hóa không gian theo nhu cầu sử dụng và sở thích. Không gian tiếp khách có thể được nới rộng.. ...để thêm chỗ ngồi cho khách khi đẩy sát chiếc kệ này vào tường. Phòng ngủ được biến hóa từ chính phòng khách với một vài thao tác tháo lắp sofa đơn giản và đẩy lùi hệ kệ vào tường. Đẩy sát chiếc kệ vào tường phòng khách nhanh chóng biến thành phòng ngủ với chiếc giường êm ái từ bộ sofa. Không những thế, căn phòng này còn đủ chỗ để kê một chiếc giường hơi dạng đơn cho khách nghỉ lại. Ngoài hệ kệ, trong nhà còn sử dụng nhiều món nội thất đa năng và thông minh khác để tận dụng được tối đa diện tích cũng như tạo cảm giác rộng rãi hơn cho không gian như chiếc tủ gương hay chiếc bàn gấp cạnh tủ quần áo. Các món nội thất nhỏ được khéo léo sử dụng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ nhằm tận dụng được tối đa không gian. Tủ mặt gương phản chiếu ánh sáng giúp căn phòng sáng và rộng hơn. Khi có bạn đến cùng làm việc, chiếc bàn gấp này sẽ rất cơ động để mỗi người đều có một không gian làm việc riêng nhưng vẫn thuận lợi khi cần trao đổi.


----------

